# Aristocrat Mini, Set & Forget, and Heartfelt Beads



## Agar066 (Oct 11, 2006)

Longtime lurker here, 1st-time poster, I love the CS forums, especially the ****! I'll have to post some of my own.

I ordered an Aristocrat Mini from Bob Staebell (a great guy!) and it arrived about two weeks ago. I opted for the Set & Forget system, and for about the last week it's been running and seasoning the interior. While initially going with the default setting of 65% rh, I've since raised it to 68%, because I've found that when the unit reads 65% and shuts down the fan on the humidifier, the rh quickly drops to 64%, and the unit doesn't come back on until the monitor reads 63%.

I also went to 68% because when the heat is off in my apartment, the rh drops at the top and the bottom of the cabinet, according to the two calibrated hygros I placed there.

When I turn the heat on, the rh tends to spike on the bottom of the cabinet, sometimes by as much as 5-6%. (I set the temperature on my central heating thermostat to just under 70 degrees.)

In my 52qt coolidor, I use a half-pound of 65% Heartfelt beads and the rh stays pegged at a constant rh (usually a bit more than 65%, possibly due to adding a little too much water). Since I've read more than a few posts here that many of you guys use beads with the Set & Forget system, I've decided to do so as well. 

Before I put in my order with Viper, though, I wanted to ask anybody who has the Mini and uses beads along with the Set & Forget a couple of things, namely 1) how much? (1/2 pound, a pound?), 2) in tubes or mesh bags (most of the pics I see seem to be the mesh bags), and 3) Should I split the quantity evenly, i.e., one bag on top, one in the middle, and one on the bottom? 

Any other tips would be greatly appreciated. Thanks very much.

Adam "Agar066"


----------



## Bigwaved (May 20, 2006)

Welcome aboard. I have the same set up of the Mini and Set and Forget. It is rock solid, so I have not used the beads, but I did have that conversation with Bob before it arrived at my house. Have you discussed with him what you explained to us? He has been more that willing to answer honestly when I have called. Another question is, how is behaving once you load it with your inventory? That may make a difference.


----------



## muziq (Mar 14, 2005)

Welcome, Adam, to CS. Certainly sounds like you're already sliding down the slope as they say. I don't have an Aristocrat so I can't help you there...but I know others will chime in. Cheers!


----------



## Puffin Fresh (Nov 1, 2006)

Welcome. Introduce yourself in the new gorilla forum!


----------



## boonedoggle (Jun 23, 2006)

Welcome!


----------



## RPB67 (Mar 26, 2005)

Welcome.

I have the Set & Forget system as well. I have the same problem but its minor. My system is set at 65/65 . The top of the humidor is at 65%. But due to the heat on in my finished basement the lowe half of the humidor and thats were the reservoir is, seems to rise to 68 -69%. Its no big deal. I have spoken to Bob about this and like he said its due to the heat. 

If you want to see if you Set & Forget is running correctly. Here is a test that Bob gave me. It is so simple as well.

Open the humi and breathe on the Temp Gauge of the Set & Forget while it is running. If the system shuts off you are good to go and perfect.


----------



## Barcochris (Aug 16, 2006)

Call Bob, see what he thinks, His service is awesome


----------



## mhillsing23 (Apr 18, 2006)

Welcome to CS! Sounds like you are building quite the setup, now let's see some pics!


----------



## txdyna65 (Aug 21, 2006)

All good advice here, I dont hav anything to add other than Welcome to Club Stogie  and yes let us see some **** when you get your stash in there.


----------



## Agar066 (Oct 11, 2006)

Thanks a lot for the replies so far, and for the warm welcome. I'll be sure to post in the New Gorilla Forum.

I haven't asked Bob these questions yet, I guess mainly because I asked him so many when I was making my order! I'll have to try that test that RPB67 mentioned.

I also have not yet loaded up the Mini. I have two more boxes coming this week (I managed to track down a box of Camacho Face Off by Litto Gomez, and I also got a great deal on a box of Punch Rare Corojo Rothschilds) so I'll probably load it up then.

I guess I just like the idea of augmenting the Set & Forget system with beads to help stabilize the rh and am looking for info on the experiences of anyone else out there who's tried it.


----------



## TechMetalMan (Apr 2, 2006)

Your problems may be solved after loading the humidor. Having sticks and boxes in a humidor will generally stabilize RH because they absorb this humidity and you aren't losing it to dead space.

That's not a scientific answer---but it's just what I have found true, the more sticks you have the more solid your RH. SO BUY MORE CIGARS!


----------



## mosesbotbol (Sep 21, 2005)

Barcochris said:


> Call Bob, see what he thinks, His service is awesome


I would just talk to the craftsman himself. My unit is larger and I had a hell of time trying to understand the set and forget, but once I had it set properly, I never even look at it...


----------



## 4WheelVFR (Jun 27, 2006)

Post pics of the Mini please! I ordered one a while back, and I should be getting it in a few weeks.


----------



## jgros001 (Jun 14, 2005)

Don't have the mini, but I do have beads in my Aristocrat (plus 48). I can't say if they help or not since I put them in from the very start as an extra precaution and because I had them from other humidors/coolers from before the Aristocrat arrived. I probably have about 3lbs spread around the cabinet. If space were a premium and it came down to beads or cigars, I wouldn't hesitate to remove the beads.


----------



## RPB67 (Mar 26, 2005)

jgros001 said:


> Don't have the mini, but I do have beads in my Aristocrat (plus 48). I can't say if they help or not since I put them in from the very start as an extra precaution and because I had them from other humidors/coolers from before the Aristocrat arrived. I probably have about 3lbs spread around the cabinet. If space were a premium and it came down to beads or cigars, I wouldn't hesitate to remove the beads.


Just curious you realy think you need that much beads with the Set & Forget system. Mine keeps the M+ perfect. I would think it would work good enough so you wouldn't have to use beads.


----------



## jgros001 (Jun 14, 2005)

RPB67 said:


> Just curious you realy think you need that much beads with the Set & Forget system. Mine keeps the M+ perfect. I would think it would work good enough so you wouldn't have to use beads.


I doubt I need them - I had them before the Aristocrat and figured I'd put them in there...can't hurt. Just checked the cab and it is 65 temp/ 63 humidity on the set and forget and 65/65 on the hygro on the bottom shelf. My office in the basement is pretty constant 65 degrees year round. Not at the point yet where I need to worry about space.


----------



## gvarsity (Dec 12, 2006)

Welcome from a fellow newb. Nice introduction. Nice way to get setup.


----------



## RPB67 (Mar 26, 2005)

jgros001 said:


> I doubt I need them - I had them before the Aristocrat and figured I'd put them in there...can't hurt. Just checked the cab and it is 65 temp/ 63 humidity on the set and forget and 65/65 on the hygro on the bottom shelf. My office in the basement is pretty constant 65 degrees year round. Not at the point yet where I need to worry about space.


My humidor is in the finished basemet as well. It makes a big difference. The Set & Forget doesnt work as hard at all. Its a great system.


----------



## Bigwaved (May 20, 2006)

RPB67 said:


> My humidor is in the finished basemet as well. It makes a big difference. The Set & Forget doesnt work as hard at all. Its a great system.


Mine barely does anything unless I crack open the door and leave that way for too long as a result of indecision.


----------



## Agar066 (Oct 11, 2006)

Thanks for all the replies. I think I'll load it up on Wednesday when the 2 boxes I ordered arrive, then I'll see if the rh stabilizes somewhat.

I'll post pics after that.


----------



## Bigwaved (May 20, 2006)

What ever you do, don't put an live animal in it...


----------



## RPB67 (Mar 26, 2005)

Just read this.

Here is another tip.

If you have a humidifier that has a reservoir, such as the set-and-forget used by the Aristocrats, toss in a penny or two. Or anything copper. Copper is toxic to mold. This is an old trick for people with fountains or ponds. (copper is even used in boat bottom paints). Adding copper to your reservoir will help to control the problem.


----------



## RGD (May 10, 2006)

I don't think that the beads will be your answer. Beads are great but slow. I also don't see a problem with the RH dropping to 63% before it kicks back in. If it bothers you that much then simply set it on 66, 67 or 68% and forget about it. 

If you fret over a few percentage - then you are not enjoying it all. And the point is to enjoy it all - 


Ron


----------



## Agar066 (Oct 11, 2006)

As promised, here's a little **** of the Mini right after I loaded it up (partially).

The hygro in the top drawer only reads 61% because I had the door open right before I took the picture (had to load the cigars in somehow).


----------



## stogeyman (Nov 19, 2006)

Agar066 said:


> As promised, here's a little **** of the Mini right after I loaded it up (partially).
> 
> The hygro in the top drawer only reads 61% because I had the door open right before I took the picture (had to load the cigars in somehow).


Welcome to the jungle, Agar066. I noticed that you have some Face Offs. I set aside a box of those when they first came out and are blooming wonderfully. Your humi looks good. I am probably going to purchase a cab from Aristocrat this year.


----------



## Agar066 (Oct 11, 2006)

stogeyman said:


> Welcome to the jungle, Agar066. I noticed that you have some Face Offs. I set aside a box of those when they first came out and are blooming wonderfully. Your humi looks good. I am probably going to purchase a cab from Aristocrat this year.


Thanks, stogeyman. Yeah, I'm really crazy about Camacho (I know---these were made by Litto Gomez/LFD), so it's like if it even _says_ Camacho on it, I want it, you know?

I'd love to get my hands on some LFD Face Off by Eiroa, but it seems they're long gone.

You won't regret getting an Aristocrat. The only thing I regret is not getting the regular size cabinet instead of the mini. I can see already that I'm gonna need more room.


----------



## 68TriShield (May 15, 2006)

Your mini is a beaut! Man i cant wait for my Humi to be finished...


----------



## neoflex (Jan 3, 2006)

Very nice! Congrats on the new purchase.


----------



## dahigman (Jul 4, 2005)

I have the Mini DX (taller top with pull out drawer) and had a few problems with the humidity at first. I was getting *5%* increase in the bottom of the cab, so I called Bob. He told me to tape off the slots on two of the sides of the reservior to keep any water from excaping when the unit is just sitting. I have had much better luck since doing so. 
I also moved my set and forget to the upper back corner (I can still read it through the glass top). It gave me more room to fit boxes side by side. At first it made the humidity a bit uneven so I did add a half pound of 65% beads in a drawstring bag to the middle shelf. It has been like this for several months and works perfectly. I have the cab nearly full, and that does help. 
Like Dave said, the only time I see a drop is when I stand there with the door open for a long period of time (making a selection or moving stock).
I too wish I had a bigger cab, but this fit our decor (wife acceptance factor) and it keeps me from going too crazy with the $$$.

Welcome to the board!

Jeff


----------



## Agar066 (Oct 11, 2006)

Thanks, guys.

*PuffDaddy*, thanks a lot for the tips. I now plan to cover up the two slots on the reservoir with duct tape; maybe that will stop the rh from spiking on the bottom of the cabinet whenever I turn my heat on.

I'm also really glad to hear that you're using the 65% beads as well, 'cause I just ordered a pound from Viper.

So, thanks again. You made my day!


----------



## Agar066 (Oct 11, 2006)

An update: I covered up the 2 slots on each of the two long sides of the reservoir, and I left the single slot on each of the two short sides open. My heat has been on for over 4.5 hours, and the rh on the bottom peaked at 70%, instead of the usual 73%. 

I can live with that!


----------

